# Qu'est-ce que tu veux que j'y fasse ? C'est comme ça, un point , c'est tout !



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Qu'est-ce que tu veux que j'y fasse ? C'est comme ça, un point , c'est tout !*

Il mio tentativo: 

Che cosa vuoi che io ci faccia? E' cosi, un punto, e basta ???


----------



## klarap

Che cosa vuoi che faccia, E' così, punto e basta.

Ciao
K.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

klarap said:


> Che cosa vuoi che faccia, E' così, punto e basta.
> 
> Ciao
> K.


 
Le "y" a disparu dans la traduction... comment ça se fait?


----------



## klarap

BenVitale said:


> Le "y" a disparu dans la traduction... comment ça se fait?



Beh, non c'é una ragione precisa. Si potrebbe certo dire
Che cosa vuoi ci che faccia, E' così, punto e basta,
ma mi é sembrato inutile e ridondante.
Per esempio se ci riferissimo ad un oggetto invece la frase in francese sarebbe
Qu'est-ce que tu veux que j'y fasse ? 
e in italiano 
Che cosa vuoi che ci faccia oppure
Cosa vuoi che ne faccia
(= cosa vuoi che faccia con questa cosa).
K.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Salut,

E "Cosa vuoi che ne faccia" sarebbe "Qu'est-ce que tu veux que j'en fasse?" n'est-ce pas?


----------



## klarap

Esatto


----------



## klarap

klarap said:


> Esatto



Mi accorgo che non ne ho parlato nel messaggio precedente.
Scusa
K.


----------

